# Problems with MW2: Nat type Strict?



## t77snapshot (May 5, 2010)

_Ok we all know that IW is run by a bunch of jackasses and we have heard every ones opinions already so please no haters. I would like to just focus on my fellow TPU'ers to help me resolve this annoying issue, thank you._

I been running MW2 for about 3 months now and my NAT type was always OPEN. I purchased the new Stimulus Pack and it was released today. After my MW2 updated for the map pack my Nat type now says "Strict"







uhhh well I then went to IW link they provided and they said I had to enable my Upnp through my router settings.(see pic)....well did that and still says Strict.:shadedshu Ok so I then tried doing it manually by enabling the port forwarding in my routers settings,(see pic) but still nothing! Are there any other tips? or did I do something wrong?











PS. Besides the Nat issue, I can still play the MP, but I'm not seeing any *new maps*! is the Nat problem related to the no new maps? did anyone get the New Stimulus Pack too and is not seeing the maps?


note: I have a Linksys WRT54G router and Firewall is ON.

Thank you for the help in advance


----------



## DannibusX (May 5, 2010)

CoD:MW2 Ports to forward:

27014-27050 TDP | 1500, 3005, 3101, 27000-27030, 28960  UDP

Make sure you have assigned your computer the IP you choose to forward to as a static IP.

Edit:  Also, it is launch day for the map pack, so expect a lot of hiccups while they get everything hammered down.


----------



## v12dock (May 5, 2010)

DMZ yourself


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 5, 2010)

v12dock said:


> DMZ yourself



bad idea...


----------



## angelkiller (May 5, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> bad idea...


+1. That might make things work, but at a huge security risk.

@ the OP:

You do realize that UPnP is different than port forwarding?  You said you enabled it and to look at the pic, but the pic shows port fowarding. I don't know how to do it in the stock Linksys firmware, but look around for UPnP and enable it if you haven't already.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 5, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> CoD:MW2 Ports to forward:
> 
> 27014-27050 TDP | 1500, 3005, 3101, 27000-27030, 28960  UDP
> 
> ...



I will try this right now...



v12dock said:


> DMZ yourself



Never!



angelkiller said:


> +1. That might make things work, but at a huge security risk.
> 
> @ the OP:
> 
> You do realize that UPnP is different than port forwarding?  You said you enabled it and to look at the pic, but the pic shows port fowarding. I don't know how to do it in the stock Linksys firmware, but look around for UPnP and enable it if you haven't already.



Yes I know UPnp is different, sorry if I made the pics confusing, Yes my UPnp is enabled.


----------



## DannibusX (May 5, 2010)

Must have worked, lol


----------



## t77snapshot (May 5, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> CoD:MW2 Ports to forward:
> 
> 27014-27050 TDP | 1500, 3005, 3101, 27000-27030, 28960  UDP
> 
> Make sure you have assigned your computer the IP you choose to forward to as a static IP.



Ok I am confused...I entered the 27014-27050 TDP , how am I supposed to enter all those other numbers for UDP? there are only 2 boxes. I also don't understand the static IP thing? sorry but I am a novice when it comes to networking Iabsolutely hate dealing with it so could you please dumb it down a bit.


----------



## DannibusX (May 5, 2010)

Sure thing.

You open the ports by range, so:

27104-27050 TDP
1500-1500 UDP
3005-3005 UDP
3101-3101 UDP
27000-27030 UDP
28960-28960 UDP

I use a different router than you do, so I can't really explain how to give yourself a static IP address, but if you don't your router may assign you a different IP address when you reboot.

The IP address you assign to those ports will be the address you assign your computer.  You can find it by running CMD then typing ipconfig

I'm off work right now and I'll be home in a little while, if you're still confused about it, add me to your friend list on Steam and I'll help walk you through it.

Edit: Also, could you post a screenshot of your router under the administration screen?


----------



## t77snapshot (May 5, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> You open the ports by range, so:
> 
> ...



here is the Admin screen>





I also tried to run ipconfig and the black windows pops up for a split second and the closes I dont know what thats all about because I ran it in the past.


----------



## DannibusX (May 5, 2010)

Have you tried playing with just the ports forwarded?

In Win7 click the start button, and type in search CMD then press enter.  When the dos box opens, type ipconfig then press enter.  It'll stay on your screen.  You're looking for the address next to IPv4, which is what your router assigned it.

I have a similar router and am looking at assigning a static IP.  I'll get back with you.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2010)

Its probably WIndows Firewall being a bitch as usuall.


----------



## v12dock (May 5, 2010)

security risk rofl


----------



## DannibusX (May 5, 2010)

Click on Setup then Advanced Routing.

Pretty much copy everything in the above photo, except for your computer name and the Destination LAN IP.  Click save and you should be good to go.

I'm going to do the ports on this router and see if it's kosher with MW2.

edit: lol, apparently I uninstalled it last night.  I won't be reinstalling it.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 5, 2010)

ok I will try this...thanks DannibusX


Edit: ok I tried typing in your subnet and gateway along with my router name and STILL nothing. I did locate my IPv4 in CMD, should I type that in my forwarding port?


*fyi:* I got the new map issue fixed, it's in a different game mode and there is no team DM or free-for-all in it so now I feel I got ripped off.


----------



## DannibusX (May 5, 2010)

ys, make sure you have the IPv4 IP addres in all of the forwarded ports.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 5, 2010)

I don't have anymore time tonight, I will continue this tomorrow and let you know the results. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## travva (May 5, 2010)

can't believe no one noticed in the screenshot he had the ports forwarded to the _routers_ ip address... that may be your issue, 192.168.1.1 is most likely NOT the ip you need to be forwarding stuff too.


----------



## shevanel (May 5, 2010)

well what pc would you want to forward to? hmm?

I would suggest to try the game without your router to be sure it is in fact your router causing the problem.

you might want to check to see if windows firewall has blocked any access to anything MW related.

i had similar issues when AVP came out on steam a couple months ago and it turned out to be a server side issue.


----------



## Hellfire (May 5, 2010)

I am suprised no one else has suggested this but take a lot here, indepth guides for both port forwarding and setting a static I.P Address

http://portforward.com/networking/staticip.htm - Setting up a Static I.P DO NOT SKIP

http://portforward.com/ Then go to here, select your router, then the game and it'll tell you how to open the ports which will stop the strict NAT.


----------



## travva (May 5, 2010)

shevanel said:


> well what pc would you want to forward to? hmm?



192.168.1.1 is a router ip address, well, for the op anyway i'm sure it is.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 5, 2010)

*I got it* 

I posted this one another forum and someone had the same issue and tried the port forwarding and all that with no results, then he just rebooted the router and it worked. So I just unplugged my router for 10 sec, plugged it back in and BAM!!! I can't believe it was that simple






I do want to give a special thanks to DannibusX because he went out of his way to make sure I got this issue resolved.


----------



## DannibusX (May 5, 2010)

Awesome!  Glad you got it fixed.

Happy gaming.


----------

